# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Чем лечить простуду при гв

## IRISCHKA

Девочки, с утра встала с температурой, нос заложен, в горле першит, слабость и головная боль. Вобщем все радости простуды. Пью микс из трав (шиповник, ромашка и липа и мед), промываю нос аквалором, t не сбиваю, т.к. она 37,7. Чем еще можно лечиться, чтобы облегчить состояние?

----------


## kazangi

мне горячие морсы помогают хорошо и много спать - обычно этим ограничиваюсь

----------


## Polixenia

если прям ломает и корежит, то еще можно парацетамол глотнуть. Он разрешен при гв, я в свое время консультировалась. Ну, и, конечно, лучше полежать, не переносить простуду на ногах. Поправляйтесь!

----------


## Jazz

У меня сейчас примерно та же петрушка, слава Богу, без температуры.
В нос капаю Эдас-131 (ринитол). Это такие комплексные гомеопатические капельки. Моя маман этими Эдасами от всех неприятностей лечится и нас подлечивает.))) Есть еще противовирусный, Эдас-103 (бриакон), тоже вещь! А если "пробить" заложенность носа - то же масло пихтовое или эвкалиптовое (просто помазать под носом, или ингаляцию, или в аромалампу).
Горло полоскаю теплой водой с настойкой эвкалипта (полчайной ложки на стакан воды) - мое лучшее лекарство от больного горла и кашля. Пью с Тимохой за компанию настой корня алтея (специально себе бы делать не стала, а т.к. его все равно долечиваю, то почему бы нет).
А еще я разломала пузырек от Аквамариса (который с распылителем), залила туда раствор морской соли, собрала пузырек обратно и прыскаю. Довольна жутко - почти 200 руб. сэкономила.)))
А вот когда температурит, мне тоже морсы помогают. Клюквенный особенно.
Ириш, поправляйся! И я за тобой!)))

----------


## yakudza

Я при первых признаках принимаю Оцилококцинум - гомеопатические драже. На следующий день всё проходит. Просто спасение. Ну и обильное питье, мёд, лимон.

----------


## IRISCHKA

у меня первые признаки вчера были, но я не обратила внимание, думала как обычно, все обойдется. Последний раз болела очень давно. 1,5 часа назад выпила таблетку парацетамола, сейчас чувствую себя хорошо. Всем большое спасибо.

----------


## IRISCHKA

yakudza, а если позже начать принимать оц-м, будет результат?

----------


## Kati

Кроме вышеперечисленного, мне помогает водный раствор прополиса - и с нос концентрат капать, и горло полоскать с водичкой (если, конечно, ни у мамы, ни у малыша нет реакции на пчелопродукты).
Выздоравливайте, болявые  :Wink:

----------


## IRISCHKA

Спасибо Каti

----------


## yakudza

> yakudza, а если позже начать принимать оц-м, будет результат?


будет! 

Ну как ваше здоровье? Что помогло в итоге?

----------


## IRISCHKA

Yakudza, спасибо, я в порядке. Трав-й чай пила с медом и лимоном, литрами можно сказать, морс. Один раз выпила парац-л (было очень плохо). Оцил-м купила, но так и не попробывала, стала лучше себя чувствовать. Ну, пусть будет; теперь буду обращать внимания на первые признаки заболевания, а то я прям выпала "из жизни", все кувырком несколько дней.

----------

